

PS4 vs Xbox One – a Usability Review - omcgo
http://blog.usabilla.com/ps4-vs-xbox-one-usability-review-part-1/

======
twiss
Just a guess regarding the users who clicked the XBOX's profile information
tile, that might be experience: my XBOX 360 shows the game currently in the
tray there. Here's an image: [http://gametipcenter.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/home-scr...](http://gametipcenter.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/home-screen.png)

------
JamesBaxter
The article doesn't seem to take voice control into account. My first week
with the Xbox I struggled to find apps but after I got used to navigating with
the Kinnect the UI made a lot more sense.

